# Boat vs. Camper



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Just wondering how many folks use their boat as a camper. Seems like with the trailering convenience of a boat and trailer one could use the boat for both purposes. Say like a 18 to 23 footer with bunks, sleeping bags, coleman stove etc.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

had a 24 foot lund cuddy, we tried that,, problem was mama didn't really want to get kicked out of the boat at 4:30 am so i could go fishing.


----------



## ScottyJ98 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would suggest a fifth wheel that way you can double tow a boat behind it. Thats my plan once I convince the wife.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've used my 22' hard-top cruiser for a camper quite a few times. It was "OK" when it was my grandson and me, but the wife didn't care for it at all. I even moored the boat a few times and stayed right in it for ovenight on the water. Waves slapping on the sides made for poor sleeping.
I changed over to a slide-in camper on my pick-up. Then I really had it great. Beds, stove, refrigerator, furnace, AC, toilet, dinette, TV, storage....everything very comfortable and convenient. I have a 2000 watt Honda generator...very light weight, small, and QUIET that runs just about everything. With the camper on the truck I can pull any of the boats I own. The wife can either go fishing with me OR stay in the camper to read, do crafts, watch TV, or whatever in comfort. For me, a pick-up camper and trailered boat is the ultimate camping/fishing rig.


----------

